# Catching Perch Thru Ice



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

Where are the perch at this time of year? weeds..flats..humps.. bays...etc
what depth are they in?
what kind of bait?
what lures?
Do you use jigging action or still fish?
inexpensive electronics

I've fished them before but in summer.
yeh just hung up my guns and getting ready for the ice.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I like to start on weedlines or channel edges. Look for perch usually near the bottom of the water column. They are close to where they were in the late summer and early fall. Check those likely spots out and odds are you'll be able to get a sense of where the fish are.

"Inexpensive electronics" - I didn't know there was such a thing! Hahaha! I use my FL-8...it works fine.

I like Buckshot Rattle Spoons, Swedish Pimples and Gem-n-eyes as attractors and jig them furiously to draw fish in. I then "tone it down" as the fish appear on the Vex. I also have another rod with a small jig like a Fat Boy or Genz Worm or just plain hook tipped with a minnow, minnow head, or waxworm sitting deadstick in the next hole.

There are TONS of articles on the web you can check out, but this should be a start for you. Good luck, be safe, have fun!


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I do the same thing as NJ. Only I usually jig with a Perch colored chubby darter tipped with a wax worm. 9 times out of 10 they hit the "dead stick". On my dead stick I like a plain hook, split shot about a foot to a foot and a half up, and a bobber. I usually hook a decent sized minnow through the tail and let him do the work for me!! I have found it works real well. Remember when the fish go "finicky"....go smaller...good luck!!


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I have always had good luck in shallower water w/ the smallest fireball jig that they make, they meaning northland. I don't remeber the size, but thats my 2 cents


----------

